# Went GTO shopping today



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello all! Really nice board you got here.

Did a search here for major issues and such and went and looked at 2 2004's this morning.

First one is a blue auto with 39,000 miles. Looked it over and really liked it. It's on a used car lot and they want $14,900 for it. Kinda average for the Chicago area. Showed no signs of strut rub, and was really nice and clean.

Second one is a red auto with 49,000 miles. It's at a Pontiac dealer about 10 blocks from the blue car. Pretty much identical to the blue car, but no rear spoiler, not nearly as clean looking, and they want $16,900. Salesman was really badgering me to drive the car. He tells me that GTO's are really hard to come by. I point down the street to the Ford dealership and tell him they have one that I looked at a couple weeks ago right out by the street.:willy:

I finally caved in and waited while he went and got the key and a plate. After waiting 10 minutes, I put the key in and the freaking battery is dead.:rofl: He gets one of the kids from service to bring out the starter pack and it fires right up. Car drives really nicely. Salesman is really trying to get me to jump. I tell him I just looked at an identical car for $2K less. We do the old "I gotta go ask my boss" deal and he comes back and tells me they'll go $14,800.

I have a couple more to look at yet, but I'm really diggin' the blue one. It will match my B-5 blue Dodge Daytona Shelby drag car.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If they're asking 14.9 they really mean 13.5 or so. Play both against the other. Go tell the Pontiac dealer the Ford dealer will deal at 13.7 but tell the Pontiac dealer you like their car better but the price of the Barbados could be a deal breaker. In the meantime drive the blue one. Decide which car drives the best for the money. Play the Ford dealer and tell them you like the one at the Pontiac dealer better... Play both sides of the fence until you get them down as far as you think they'll go. Chances are the Barbados Blue price will drop and then if it pans out pull the trigger. I've applied this technique many, many times, its actually fun to do. 

In the meantime get the VIN from the blue one and have Pontiac run a GMVIS on it. IMO Barbados Blue is a HOT color, that and the Spice Red are the sharpest colors. Good Luck.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

NADA's clean retail for a 39K 2004 GTO is $16,150.

NADA's clean retail for a 49K 2004 GTO is $15,400.

In my opinion, the 39K GTO would be a better buy, the 49K GTO was originally priced $1,500 higher than NADA's retail listing.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, I know it sounds silly, but you really have to trust your gut when you buy a car. I think your gut is telling you the blue one is really "the one".


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Also, I know it sounds silly, but you really have to trust your gut when you buy a car. I think your gut is telling you the blue one is really "the one".


Yes, I do buy cars by the feeling I get when I walk up to them for the first time. I'm thinking the blue one is it too.

The car at the Ford dealership is actually GTO #3. It is a 6 speed '04 with a ton of upgrades done to it and only 20,000 miles. Unfortunately, most of them are more "import" oriented and I would never do them myself. They are asking $17,900. This one is the dark purple. IMHO, if you're going dark purple you might as well have black, and I just am not crazy about black either.:lol:

I also got a really negative feeling about it when I walked up to it. Something just didn't seem right to me as why someone would sink a ton of cash into a car and then dump it supposedly without driving the crap out of it.:confused

Thanks for all the comments guys!:seeya:


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't listen to these jokers. Hold out for a yellow jacket one. After all, that's the best color!

Actually, it sounds like you're doing a pretty good job on your own with this. Keep us updated, and when you buy one be sure and post some pics. And welcome to the best GTO forum.


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> Don't listen to these jokers. Hold out for a yellow jacket one. After all, that's the best color!


Thanks, but I worked for Hyster for 13 years. Yellow and black is not my favorite color combination anymore.:willy:



> Actually, it sounds like you're doing a pretty good job on your own with this. Keep us updated, and when you buy one be sure and post some pics. And welcome to the best GTO forum.


I'm sure pics will follow soon.arty:


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

keep us posted , there is not many nice days left in IL !!!!!


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

aarons1k said:


> keep us posted , there is not many nice days left in IL !!!!!


That's my dilemma now. If I buy it I will probably have to store and insure it over the winter w/o driving it.

But if I pass, I may not stumble on to another one with decent mileage next spring.:willy:


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

very true , winter/fall time is the time to get a deal anyways!! there are 3 Gto''s at a pontiac dealer by me.....fyi


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

As was said, late fall in Chicago means you're in the drivers seat. Take your time and get the right car at the right price. I tend to avoid modified cars too. 

I also have 21 Hysters. Mostly 110XM trucks. We have a couple 155's, an XL and a Fortis. Just took delivery of a new 90 Fortis dual wheel. 

They are the best forktrucks out there.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey you might want to look at autotrader.com thats how i found my GTO,,just got it last month,,lookin on the net for cars can be simpler


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

check DriveChicago.com - 1000s of Vehicles, 500+ Dealers, Chicagoland&#39s Automotive Marketplace as well...I drove down Ogden Avenue yesterday and there were several GTOs from Westmont to Aurora...good luck...
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait for the first snow fall, then you will get a sweet ass deal to get a sports car off the lot.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> As was said, late fall in Chicago means you're in the drivers seat. Take your time and get the right car at the right price. I tend to avoid modified cars too.
> 
> I also have 21 Hysters. Mostly 110XM trucks. We have a couple 155's, an XL and a Fortis. Just took delivery of a new 90 Fortis dual wheel.
> 
> They are the best forktrucks out there.


I operated fork trucks for over 35 years and Hyster IMO was the best,,, until Dana got some Toyotas... I'd put them up against any fork truck out there. 
Waay back..... some of the lousiest big named trucks (from an operators stand point)were...

Yale
Clark
Crown


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

silversport said:


> check DriveChicago.com - 1000s of Vehicles, 500+ Dealers, Chicagoland's Automotive Marketplace as well...I drove down Ogden Avenue yesterday and there were several GTOs from Westmont to Aurora...good luck...
> Bill


Thanks for the link Bill, but it brought up all the ones I've already found on Autotrader.com.

I'm stopping tomorrow after work to work on the guy with the blue one. Funny, the Pontiac dealer with the red one called me tonight to see if I had decided yet. I told him I really like the blue one better and told him why.:willy:

When I started at Hyster they were still in the XL series with their trucks. IMO, that was the best series they ever put out as far as reliability and ease of maintenance. The XM series were miserable to work on, and the Fortis series was just coming out when I got cut. The early Fortis trucks were absolute toilets. We've got 4 of the S60 Fortis trucks where I work now. 1 year and two of them already have needed cylinder head replacements. Yes, it is a known problem with the GM engine.


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

> I operated fork trucks for over 35 years and Hyster IMO was the best,,, until Dana got some Toyotas... I'd put them up against any fork truck out there.
> Waay back..... some of the lousiest big named trucks (from an operators stand point)were...
> 
> Yale
> ...



At my work everyone loves the Crown lifts. But all we have are Schaeff, Jungheinrich, Crown and Nissan propane lifts. I use the Schaeff sometimes but unfortunately i spend most of my time on Barrett pallet trucks.:willy:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

well good luck finding the one you want...every once in awhile one will have a car the other won't so I thought I'd include that link...
Bill


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Put a deposit on the blue one tonight. Pick it up Friday morning.arty:

Pics Friday.:seeya

Will probably be starting with the redundant questions about upgrades that have been asked a million times too.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

goatroper9 said:


> Put a deposit on the blue one tonight. Pick it up Friday morning.arty:
> 
> Pics Friday.:seeya
> 
> Will probably be starting with the redundant questions about upgrades that have been asked a million times too.


Congrats!!!!!


arty:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I operated fork trucks for over 35 years and Hyster IMO was the best,,, until Dana got some Toyotas... I'd put them up against any fork truck out there.
> Waay back..... some of the lousiest big named trucks (from an operators stand point)were...
> 
> Yale
> ...


I worked at 84 Lumber before my current place. They used some Toyotas and they seemed like a decent truck. I didn't have much experience with them.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

goatroper9 said:


> Thanks for the link Bill, but it brought up all the ones I've already found on Autotrader.com.
> 
> I'm stopping tomorrow after work to work on the guy with the blue one. Funny, the Pontiac dealer with the red one called me tonight to see if I had decided yet. I told him I really like the blue one better and told him why.:willy:
> 
> When I started at Hyster they were still in the XL series with their trucks. IMO, that was the best series they ever put out as far as reliability and ease of maintenance. The XM series were miserable to work on, and the Fortis series was just coming out when I got cut. The early Fortis trucks were absolute toilets. We've got 4 of the S60 Fortis trucks where I work now. 1 year and two of them already have needed cylinder head replacements. Yes, it is a known problem with the GM engine.


XL's were definately the best. Easy to use and easy to work on. Very reliable. I have two that have over 20,000 hours without a rebuild of the transmission or motor. I'm actually spending 22,000 to completely rebuild my 155 XL. It's cheaper than new and with a new motor and trans plus new hydraulics it will be just as good as a new truck. 

I don't like the Fortis trucks too much. Ours have been reliable but they just don't feel comfortable to me. I like the XM trucks from an ease of use standpoint but they definately aren't as good as the XL were. 

We use straight 4.3L GM propane motors. Haven't had a problem. Knock on wood.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

goatroper9 said:


> Thanks, but I worked for Hyster for 13 years. Yellow and black is not my favorite color combination anymore.:willy:


And yet you decided on a yellow and black smiley. Hmmm.

Congrats on the GTO. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

:lol::rofl::rofl:

Funny how this morphed from a GTO topic to forklifts.:lol:

I'm getting pretty excited about picking up the car in the morning. It's already insured, just hoping for decent weather so I can enjoy it. Trying to talk the g/f into wearing one of her "interesting" outfits and posing with the car.:cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...just be careful...our cars (at least mine) with the 17s and OE BF Goodrich tires will take you on a nice spin in the cold, wet weather...despite what Robert Bosch laughingly calls "Traction Control"......enjoy the ride...
Bill


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Trust me, when there's snow or ice out it will stay parked. Partly because I just don't want to deal with a car this low on snow, and partly because I want it to remain in decent shape.:cheers

I have driven a Dakota R/T for the last 5 years. You won't find a more evil vehicle on wet pavement. Not sure why, but when you kick it into passing gear at 50 it goes all the way down to low gear. That makes for an interesting ride the first time you do it.


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Picked it up this morning. Bought the car w/o even test driving it. G/F drove it home, and then we went downstate to see my Ma in the hospital.

*I LOVE THIS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*arty:


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

:cheers:cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

looks great. the blue/blue is so good looking.


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Spent most of the day running around in the car today. Got a couple hundred miles on it altogether. It is way more comfortable than my Dakota R/T, and at least as comfortable as the g/f's '06 Charger.


----------



## TCSGTO (Jul 21, 2009)

Very happy for ya I know the feeling, I know I was getting mine before I even test drove it! lol And I know you said you wont drive it in the cold but like they said, watch the goat when its wet. Dont want to see another Goat victim. Its really really really easy to spin these things out with the super skinny back tires considering the power they put down.


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

We're supposed to be getting snow this week, so it's in the garage for now.

The guy from the Pontiac dealership called me about the red one again Monday night. When he left his callback number he left my cell number.:lol:

I stopped by there last night and showed him my blue one.:rofl:


----------



## TCSGTO (Jul 21, 2009)

Hah nice


----------

